# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Ηλεκτρονικά Κυκλώματα στο Διαδίκτυο >  >  Διάφορα κυκλώματα

## agis68

Μετά απο τυχαία αναζήτηση για κατασκευή cnc (αυτό έψαχνα) βρήκα σε αυτή τη σελίδα μια τεράστια συλλογή απο κυκλώματα.....δεν τα ετρεξα όλα να δω αν εχει σπασμενα links αλλά μαλλον δεν έχει.....

http://www.3-mtr.info/shareware/


Εdit Απο οτι ειδα αφορά μάλλον RF κυκλώματα οπότε ας το βάλλουν οι συντονιστες στη σωστή κατηγορία

συγνωμη για τη ταλαιπωρια

----------


## kioan

Σε πρόλαβε ο ακατανόμαστος  :Tongue2:

----------


## agis68

> Σε πρόλαβε ο ακατανόμαστος




Ωχ ωχ!!!! λεσ να κινδυνευω με ban λογω οτι τολμησα να το ανεβάσω και εγώ?

----------


## lepouras

> Ωχ ωχ!!!! λεσ να κινδυνευω με ban λογω οτι τολμησα να το ανεβάσω και εγώ?



έλα μην κάνεις έτσι. όλοι χρειάζονται και κανα δυό  βδομάδες απεξάρτηση :Lol:

----------

